
Microsoft admits Android is the best operating system for mobile devices - elorant
https://www.techradar.com/news/microsoft-admits-android-is-the-best-operating-system-for-mobile-devices
======
joshstrange
> “best OS for this product is Android”

You mean the only OS you could pick? Lol, what a misleading statement. Also
missing from the click-baity title "best operating system for /their/ mobile
devices".

------
dredmorbius
Yet another time I disagree strongly with Microsoft.

------
kd3
Windows 10 Mobile was better than Android. They just couldn't get users to
switch because of a lack of apps. Their decision to abandon the platform and
the users (even with their own apps!!) was a very disappointing one and
damaged trust.

~~~
tracker1
I think how locked down the hardware is/was didn't really help, it was an also
ran already way behind in market share and that's a hard position to be in. If
it was easier as an end user to get software onto the thing or use a non-
microsoft store for apps, it could have seen better interest.

I agree the UI was in a lot of ways ahead for the later windows mobile
devices. I still choose Android myself, though the amount of spying is getting
creepy.

~~~
snagglegaggle
This is exactly it. The Windows phone OSes were forward thinking.
Unfortunately, especially in versions vefore 8.1, they were very very locked
down. Complete secure boot was not implemented for x86 but Microsoft was very
much in favor of it for non-x86, potentially at the behest of the
manufacturers and their NDAs. This extended to more than just the bootloader;
e.g. most people don't even know Windows Phone 7 was a real product.

At some point MS realized this was hurting them, but it was too little too
late.

------
tracker1
I wouldn't say "best" ... I would say it's probably their most prudent option,
though I think they would be well served to have a more community driven App
Store in addition to the Play Store. Also, enable the device to remove the
tracking software or gimp it appropriately.

